# Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Guide - 12 Tipps für den Online-Kampf gegen Reaper und Co.



## icon1zed (10. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Guide - 12 Tipps für den Online-Kampf gegen Reaper und Co.* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Guide - 12 Tipps für den Online-Kampf gegen Reaper und Co.


----------



## Emke (10. April 2012)

und der 13. Tipp: Leichter Gold-Modus

Feuerstellung Weiß mit Geth als Gegner


----------



## Dentagad (10. April 2012)

Wär der behinderte "Echtgeld gegen Credits" müll nicht drin würd ich vielleicht mal reinschaun. 

Soetwas unterstütze ich nicht und der der das macht gehört geteert und gefedert. Kann jedem nur raten die Finger von ME3 zu lassen


----------



## Orckilla (10. April 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Wär der behinderte "Echtgeld gegen Credits" müll nicht drin würd ich vielleicht mal reinschaun.
> 
> Soetwas unterstütze ich nicht und der der das macht gehört geteert und gefedert. Kann jedem nur raten die Finger von ME3 zu lassen


Das versteh ich jetzt echt nicht, du kannst doch alles auch mit den erworbenen ingamecredits erwerben. Die zu kriegen ist im Vergleich zu den Preisen der Biowarepunkte sowieso um einiges besser. Wenn sich jemand sich die Itmes mit echten Geld kaufen will kommt es im Endeffekt auch dir zu Gute: du überlebst die Wellen leichter, weil dein Teamkamerad dich besser unterstützen kann. Ich denke aber du meinst eher das in einem Vollpreisspiel überhauptnoch die Möglichkeit besteht mehr Geld, mal abgesehen von DLC´s, zu investieren um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Wenn du das meinst kann ich es nachvollziehen, aber deswegen das Spiel nicht zu kaufen halt ich für leicht überzogen, da es sich bei ME3 immernoch um ein Singelplayerspiel handelt und für den besten Ausgang musst du vielleicht ~5 Multiplayerrunden spielen.


----------



## Medith (10. April 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Wär der behinderte "Echtgeld gegen Credits" müll nicht drin würd ich vielleicht mal reinschaun.
> 
> Soetwas unterstütze ich nicht und der der das macht gehört geteert und gefedert. Kann jedem nur raten die Finger von ME3 zu lassen


 
Sag mir jetzt blos nicht das du hier den Leuten Mass Effect abrätst obwohl du es gar nicht kennst?? Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat ist das "Echtgeld gegen Credits", etwas vollkommen freiwilliges und du kannst damit nur credits bekommen also keine speziellen items, du hast also als spieler der normal spiel die genau gleichen chancen und gleichen equipment, musst aber eben für deine credits spielen. Und das ist doch eigentlich besser, denn wie in Battlefield fällt ein großer teil der motivation weg sobald man nicht mehr im spiel fortschreiten kann. Und mal erlich, credits zu bekommen ist so was von einfach. Ich spiel ganz normal und hab gute ausrüstung. Und Level kann man eh nicht kaufen. Kurz das credit system ist für extrem faule spieler die einfach mal alle Items sehen wollen. (Wobei das auch relativ ist denn man muss ja mit den kredits die päckchen kaufen und die haben einen zufälligen inhalt, also im kurzen ist das nur rausgeworfenes geld)

Ansonsten zum multiplayer, sehr unterhaltsam und das neue dlc bringt neue klassen. Wobei es bei erfahrenen spielern auf Bronze Schwierigkeit serh einfach ist.


----------



## Leolost (10. April 2012)

ch möchte um ein Bild vom Mass effect 3 Multiplayer Echtgeld mal etwas erklären, können sich ja vermutlich nicht viele ien bild von machen. Man kann es sich wie bei sammelkartenspielen vorstellen, der spieler kauft ein päckchen mit karten /ausrüstung, er weiss wie viele karten in dem paket sich aber nicht welche, das aufmachen ist dann umso spannender. Nun bei masseffect gibt es 3 sorten pakete, je teurer desto mehr gute sachen sind mit sicherheit dabei. 
 2 dieser Ausrüstungspakete kann man auch für geld kaufen, natürlich die beiden besten . Eins kostet  80 das andere 160 BiowareP. um das klar auszudrücken. ~50cent das andere ~1€.
um die pakete zu erwerben ohne geld auszugeben, benötigt man 20k oder 60k punkte aus spielen. 
Wenn man en spiel auf dem schwierigkeitsgrad Bronze gewinnt bekommt man 15k punkte. Auf dem schwierigkeitsgrad spielt man in der regel mit level 1-13(ca.) 
Ein Spiel auf Silber bringt 29-30k Punkte 14-19
Ein Spiel auf Gold bringt 60k+ Punkte. in der Regel nur für Stufe  20
Mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad dauern die Runden in der Regel länger, wärend eine Bronze runde so 25min dauert kann eine gold Runde auch 40+ dauern. Hierzu sollte gesagt sein dass erreichen der maximalstufe, in 2 tagen ohne viel aufwand machbar ist. Ein gewonnenes Spiel auf Bronze mit einem Level 1 Helden auf level 7 oder 8 (war jedenfalls viel).


----------



## ty1er (11. April 2012)

bin ich der einzige der jedes 2. game heftige lag attacken hat?


----------



## Gograshok (11. April 2012)

@ty1er
Nein bist du nicht. Es ist ja scheinbar so, dass der "Host" wirklich das laufende Spiel betreibt. Ich stelle auch sehr häufig fest, dass da scheinbar viele leute mit ISDN meinen, unbedingt hosten zu müssen . naja die EA/Originleitungen tun ihr übriges dazu, dass man immer wieder ein erfrischendes neuartiges Spielerlebnis hat...in diesem Sinne

"Der Host hat das Spiel verlassen"
MfG


----------

